# Wanted: Fort Lauderdale area 9/7/13 - 9/14/13



## pawolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for a 1-bedroom or larger unit in the Fort Lauderdale area, Costa Del Sol in Lauderdale by the Sea would be ideal.  Thank you.

Paul


----------



## jmurp62 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Wyndham Santa Barbara*

Would you consider Wyndham Santa Barbara in Pompano? A 1 bedroom deluxe has just become available. If interested, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## pawolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Found one.  Thanks to all the Tuggers who replied!


----------

